# Gsync / Vsync - Treiber- und Ingame -Einstellungen ?



## ajaaa (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

Vorab die Warnung, es gibt zu diesem Thema bereits einen Thread den ich fälschlicherweise im falschen Forenbereich eröffnet habe, einfach weil mir noch schwer fällt das genaue Problem meiner Situation zu identifizieren. (gerne kann der verlinkte Thread von einem Admin geschlossen werden).

Problem mit Gsync ? Mikroruckler in allen Spielen

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe mir vorige Woche einen neuen Rechner mit folgender Ausstattung zusammengestellt:

Intel I7 9770k
Nvidia GeForce 2070Super
16 GB Ram
500 GB SSD
Win 10 64 Bit
Acer Predator 24" 144hz Gsync Monitor

Alle Updates aktuell / Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand

Nun stellt sich folgende Problematik dar:

Ausgehend von einem Gamestar-Gsync Guide befolgte ich folgende Anleitung zur Einstellung von Gsync und den Nvidia Treibereinstellungen: 
Nvidia G-Sync - Einrichten und optimieren

ich habe also im Nvidia Control Panel Vsync eingeschaltet, die FPS in Spielen mithilfe RivaTuners auf 141 FPS beschränkt und Vsync ingame ausgeschalten.
Ich erhielt so ein sehr flüssiger, sauberes Bild in den meisten Spielen, allerdings ging dies einher mit fiesen Mikro-Rucklern alle 30-40 Sek von 141 auf ca. 120 und tiefer.

Also habe ich ein bisschen mit Einstellungen experimentiert und auch mithilfe diverser Forenthreads eine andere Herangehensweise gewählt.

Ich habe nun Vsync im Nvidia Treiber komplett deaktiviert
Vsync Ingame deaktiviert 
Rivatuner ausgeschaltet (somit keine FPS Begrenzung)
Und auch Ingame keine FPS Begrenzung eingeschaltet

In Overwatch beispielsweise führte dies logischerweise zu einer FPS Zahl aufwärts der 144, also teilweise bis hoch zu 300 und ich konnte bislang auch weniger Mikroruckler verzeichnen.
Der Nachteil ist nun allerdings, dass die GPU logischerweise wärmer wird (aktuell bei ca. 65°C) und das Bild auf mich in sich etwas unruhiger wirkt.

In CounterStrike GO erhalte ich unabhängig von den Einstellungen kein weiches /flüssiges Bild oder eine konstante FPS-Rate - hier bin ich komplett überfragt.

In League of Legends habe ich nun auch selbige Einstellungen wie bei Overwatch vorgenommen und erhalte somit auch über 144fps , allerdings auf Kosten eines unruhigeren Bildes (Mikroruckler scheinen weg zu sein)

In Apex Legends stehe ich ebenfalls vor einem Mysterium , auch hier bin ich überfragt und finde keine passende Einstellung die ein flüssiges, ruhiges Bild ohne Mikroruckler ermöglicht. Komischerweise erhalte ich hier auch nur mehr als 144fps wenn ich Vsync ingame EIN(!)schalte  - sehr kurios

Ihr seht also mein Problem. Ich erblicke die Logik hinter der ganzen Geschichte nicht und weiß nicht wie ich diese passend auf meine Spiele übertragen kann um folgendes zu erreichen:

Konstante FPS ohne Mikroruckler
Ein ruhiges, butterweiches Bild

Ich weiß z. B. nicht ob Spielen oberhalb von 144fps mit Gsync überhaupt sinnig ist. Greif über 144 Fps Gsync überhaupt oder führt dies zu Tearing und dem unruhigen Bild?
Soll ich Rivatuner überhaupt nutzen? Wäre es evtl sinnig hier Profile für die jeweiligen Spiele anzulegen?

Wie genau ist die korrekte Vorgehensweise Gsync in Kombination mit Vsync und FPS Limitern einzustellen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## MircoSfot (26. Juli 2019)

Arbeitsspeicher wenn möglich auf Werkseinstellung laufen lassen, ohne XMP und dann teste nochmal. Framesbegrenzer benötigst du auch nicht. Stell im Treiber Vsync auf ''Schnell''


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Gsync an, Vsync an, fertig.
HisN hat in seiner Signatur den Punkt -Beobachte-, das mal machen.
Ist irgendwas von den Komponenten übertaktet, irgendwelche Software im Hintergrund am laufen, alle aktuellen Treiber drauf?


----------



## ajaaa (26. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync an, Vsync an, fertig.
> HisN hat in seiner Signatur den Punkt -Beobachte-, das mal machen.
> Ist irgendwas von den Komponenten übertaktet, irgendwelche Software im Hintergrund am laufen, alle aktuellen Treiber drauf?



Aber genau das hatte ich ja schon Gsync an + Vsync an. Das hat bei mir zu Mikro Rucklern und FPS Drops geführt. 
Keine Komponenten sind übertaktet - zumindest nicht von mir.
Das System ist ja keine 2 Wochen alt (Neukauf)

Alle Treiber sind auf aktuellem Stand und Software im Hintergrund schließe ich bevor ich ein Spiel starte


----------



## NatokWa (26. Juli 2019)

Ist im NVidia Controlpanel bei "Monitortechnologie" auf GSync angewählt ? 

Egal wie , GSync selbst führt niemals zu Framedrops , da liegt dann was anderes im Argen + Bei Gsync DARF es eig. nicht zu Microruckeln kommen , gerade das soll GSync ja verhindern (unter anderem) .

Und zu FPS Limitern ...... Halte ich selbst jetzt nix von da ich bei meinem Setup noch nie Probleme hatte und das ganze von selbst bei 144FPS abregelt per VSync . Warum das bei mir problemlos funktioniert und (scheinbar) bei sehr vielen anderen NICHT vermag ich nicht zu sagen


----------



## ajaaa (26. Juli 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ist im NVidia Controlpanel bei "Monitortechnologie" auf GSync angewählt ?
> 
> Egal wie , GSync selbst führt niemals zu Framedrops , da liegt dann was anderes im Argen + Bei Gsync DARF es eig. nicht zu Microruckeln kommen , gerade das soll GSync ja verhindern (unter anderem) .
> 
> Und zu FPS Limitern ...... Halte ich selbst jetzt nix von da ich bei meinem Setup noch nie Probleme hatte und das ganze von selbst bei 144FPS abregelt per VSync . Warum das bei mir problemlos funktioniert und (scheinbar) bei sehr vielen anderen NICHT vermag ich nicht zu sagen



Ja, Gsync ist ausgewählt. Ich will auch nicht sagen, dass es Gsync ist. Ich kann nur sagen, dass sobald ich Gsync + Vsync eingeschaltet habe, wie in den Guides von Gamestar beschrieben erhalte ich besagte Ruckler.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

ajaaa schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits- macht aber keinen Unterschied..


Das war deine Aussage zur der Frage, ob du Gsync schon mal ausgeschaltet hast.
Also liegt es nicht am Gsync, sondern an was anderem.
Deswegen sollst du den Link aus der Signatur von HisN benutzen.
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum
Hier der Link.
So ist das nur ein buntes Rätselraten, weil wir nicht wissen was deine Hardware macht.


----------



## ajaaa (26. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das war deine Aussage zur der Frage, ob du Gsync schon mal ausgeschaltet hast.
> Also liegt es nicht am Gsync, sondern an was anderem.
> Deswegen sollst du den Link aus der Signatur von HisN benutzen.
> FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Ich werde das Ganze mal durchspielen sobald ich Zuhause bin (so gegen 17:30) würde mich freuen wenn ihr dann nochmal reinschaut


----------



## claster17 (26. Juli 2019)

In CSGO funktioniert G-Sync nicht wirklich. Ist soweit das einzige mir bekannte Spiel, wo man es nicht verwenden sollte, auch weil 141 FPS ziemlich träge in diesem Spiel sind.


----------



## Rex132 (26. Juli 2019)

Dass G Sync in CS Go nicht funzt kann ich bestätigen. Damit braucht sich auch niemand über Ruckler oder sonst was wundern ohne  V Sync und hunderte FPS in dem Game. Von G Sync übrigens kommen keine Ruckler, wenn dann von falschen Einstellungen oder falscher Hardware.


----------



## ajaaa (26. Juli 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Dass G Sync in CS Go nicht funzt kann ich bestätigen. Damit braucht sich auch niemand über Ruckler oder sonst was wundern ohne  V Sync und hunderte FPS in dem Game. Von G Sync übrigens kommen keine Ruckler, wenn dann von falschen Einstellungen oder falscher Hardware.



Was wären denn in diesem Fall die "richtigen Einstellungen" ?


----------



## Rex132 (26. Juli 2019)

Ganz einfach: Wenn G Sync unterstütz wird, kannst auch recht leicht überprüfen mit OSD des Bildschirm ob es arbeitet oder ned, V Sync im Treiber an und im Spiel aus. FPS limitiern auf 141 oder weniger. So gibts Nvidia vor. Man kann dann auch experimentiern ob V Sync im Treiber aus auch geht wegen Tearing, bei BF5 zb gehts, bei Bf1 ned.

Wenn G Sync ned unterstützt wird ganz einfach wie jeder andere auch mit den 60 Hz non Dingern. VSync im Treiber an und G Sync aus bzw Monitortechnologie auf feste Aktualisierungsrate und im Spiel ebenfalls V Sync an sowie Limit auf 144 FPS oder weniger, je nachdem wiesd willst. 

Man kann auch noch probieren wies mit versch. Hz/FPS Zahlen und VSync an und aus aussieht.

Aber des ganze wär das ganz normale Vorgehen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2019)

Seit wann gibt Nvidia einen fps limiter vor?
Ursprünglich gab es keine Vsyncoption bei aktivem Gsync, die fps wurden automatisch gekappt.
Erst als AMD Freesync mit der Option brachte und die Leute sich beschwert habe, wurde sie wieder eingeführt.

Zudem wenn Vsync an ist, braucht es keine Limitierung.


----------



## ajaaa (27. Juli 2019)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal etwas an den Settings rumgespielt, eure Ratschläge beherzigt (zu dem Tutorial von HISN bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, werde ich aber nachholen)
Ich habe gemerkt, dass wenn ich Vsync in den Treibereinstellung sowie Ingame ausschalte und die FPS nicht limitiere, ich mit eingeschaltetem Vsync das flüssigste Spielerlebnis erhalte.
Selbs mit über 144 fps merke ich zumindest kein Tearing..
 Was ich so aber bemerke sind die mikroruckler.. wie stehen diese im Zusammenhang damit ?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2019)

Funktioniert denn Gsync?
Also geht die Hertzzahl runter mit den fps.


----------



## ajaaa (27. Juli 2019)

Wie kann ich das sehen? Ich habe zumindest mal dieses Nvidia Overlay eingeschaltet welches mir besagt das Gsync aktiviert ist (auch ingame)

- ich werde jetzt mal die von HISN verlinkte Anleitung durchgehen und die Ergebnisse hier teilen-


----------



## ajaaa (27. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine erste Observation. Ich habe festgestellt das der Takt der GPU sich minimal verringert wenn viel los ist.
Soweit ich beurteilen konnte, verbleibt dieser sobald er einmal gefallen ist auf dieser Zahl.

Am CPU Takt ändert sich überhaupt nichts, selbst bei den Rucklern nicht.

Könnt ihr damit schon was anfangen?


Edit: im 3. Bild habe ich etwas getestet. Unzwar habe ich diesmal die FPS auf 141 begrenzt und erhielt somit nicht mehr "stabile" mhz werte sondern hatte ich das gefühl (korriegiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege) die GPU Taktet runter wenn "wenig los ist" und hoch wenn mehr leistung benötigt wird. Wohlgemerkt das alles mit Vsync AUS (sowohl im Treiber als auch  Ingame)

Edit2: weitere Obersvation: mit Vsync im Treiber An (spiel aus) erhalte ich ein etwas schwammigeres Spiegefühl - nicht so weich wie ohne..
Sollte das normal sein?


----------



## ajaaa (27. Juli 2019)

Ich habe weiter getestet und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Das flüssigste Spielgefühl habe ich in Overwatch mit Vsync / Gsync überall aus - Fps uncapped
Problem hierbei - ich erhalte merkwürdige FPS Drops bzw Lag Spikes alle ca. 30-40 Sek - ein richtig kurzer kleiner hänger währenddessen die fps etwas droppen- nicht signifikant... wir reden hier von vllt. 20-30 fps. Dennoch deutlich spürbar.

Dieses Phänomen tritt NICHT auf wenn ich Gsync und Vsync im Treiber einschalte (im Spiel immer aus).
Allerdings habe ich hier ein schwammiges spielgefühl

Mit Gsync an und Vsnync überall aus, habe ich ebenfalls kein weiches spielgefühl


----------



## ajaaa (29. Juli 2019)

Ein weiteres Update: 
Dank der Hilfe eines Netten Members des Discord servers konnte ein großteil meiner Probleme gelöst werden. Schuld war offenbar der Treiber. Habe diesen mit DDU sauber entfernt und neu aufgespielt (ohne nvidia expierence)
nun laufen die Spiele allesamt deutlich flüssiger und gsync funktioniert auch wie es soll!

Das einzige Problem das ich nach wie vor habe, ist das ich gelegentlich noch kurze Ruckler habe. Bzw Ruckler ist das falsche Wort. Ab und an habe ich während des Spielens, unabhängig vom Geschehen einen kurzen Hänger, die FPS droppen genau in diesem moment marginal (z. B. von 141 auf 130) und dann klettern dieses sofort wieder rauf und alles ist wie gehabt. Ist meist ne Sache von ner Sekunde.

Woran kann das liegen? Taktraten von CPU und GPU sind selbst während diesen Drops stabil und ändern sich nicht.


----------



## NatokWa (29. Juli 2019)

Schon mal in die Ereignissanzeige geschaut ob die irgendwas raushaut was Zeitlich zu den Ruckler passt ? 

BTW : Nicht Geforce-Expirience macht probleme sondern das OSD davon . Wenn man die Funktionen davon nicht braucht (Wie die nette 15 Minuten Aufnahme die nebenher mitläuft) sollte man das einfach abschalten . Hat bei mir die Ruckler beendet wie bei dir auch , auch wenn du dafür des experience GANZ runter geschmissen hast .


----------



## ajaaa (30. Juli 2019)

Falls du quasi diesen "Verlauf" von MSI Afterburner meinst, ja da habe ich reingeschaut aber da diese Drops meist quasi nur 10 FPS umfassen, werden die zumindest beim Graph der Frametimes quasi nicht dargestellt


----------



## NatokWa (31. Juli 2019)

Nein ... WINDOWS-Ereignissanzeige !

Rechtsklick auf den STartmenü -Button und dann das 4. von oben (normalerweise) .


----------

